# Vinegar - Odor Killer



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

I walked into a house that had pets and smokers and didn't smell anything. She keeps small jars sitting around the house with white vinegar and apparently it works. So, when I got home, I found some baby food jars, placed several cotton balls inside and filled with vinegar. no pets inside, but I do have smokers and it works. I placed one in a cup holder in my car and it takes the smell out. Thought I'd pass on this tip. Thank you vinegar!:banana:


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

I've heard that before but never tried it! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

you welcome and it does work. just put a small container on my stove to absorb cooking smells i.e. bacon, salmon. Salmon will be the real test.


----------



## samm (Dec 6, 2008)

I put it in my laundry especially in the hot summer times
I spray carpet at the rent houses that had pets or smokers
I mop my floors with it

Samm


----------



## jana1323 (Jul 23, 2011)

I mix 3rd equal parts vinegar, lemon juice and water to use for basic household cleaning. It gets things really clean and leaves a nice smell behind.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

It seems that vinegar has a good many uses! We buy and use it a lot!

As a laundry rinse aid, cleaning just about everything and as a deodorant around the house!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I need to try this! Thanks.


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

I used it in the carpet shampooer yesterday at DDs. Hope it works!
My nephew told me not to use soap in the shampooer, he works for Stanley Steamer and he said soap traps dirt in the carpet padding and only makes it worse. Hopefully the vinegar will neutralize the smell and make the carpet cleaner. I'm going to try it at home now. Thanks!!


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

OUVickie said:


> I used it in the carpet shampooer yesterday at DDs. Hope it works!
> My nephew told me not to use soap in the shampooer, he works for Stanley Steamer and he said soap traps dirt in the carpet padding and only makes it worse. Hopefully the vinegar will neutralize the smell and make the carpet cleaner. I'm going to try it at home now. Thanks!!


I never use shampoo for the carpets any more-learned that the hard way many years ago-only vinegar/water now & it works pretty good to for no soap-
If i had the money-i would rip all the carpet out & put in wood floors~~


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Good idea. I'm going to give this a try. We use it in our laundry all the time. I know for sure it will remove odors from the microwave, but never thought to try it on a 'grand scale' like this.


----------

